# Are vented natural gas heaters safe for an enclosed space? Does anyone have experience with them?



## Toposlonoshlep (Jan 14, 2010)

My son and my pregnant self just moved into a third floor (attic) space in an old house. The only form of heat is a pretty large (cabinet-sized) natural gas heater. It has a gas line going into the back, to the pilot, and then there is kind of a metal box over the pilot which is sealed on the sides and top, and the back of it is attached to a metal pipe that goes out and is cemented to the chimney (the house used to have functioning fireplaces). The metal casing is over the top of all that. I have tried every kind of electric space heater in an attempt to avoid using this thing, but it's a pretty open space (not huge by any means, but loft-style), so I finally broke down and lit the pilot and turned it on. I don't smell any gas (maybe just a hint when the pilot first kicks on, similar to a gas stove), and the apartment has a functioning Carbon Monoxide detector. The man who turned on my gas said it looks well-vented and would be safe to use.

I am getting conflicting info online. I know unvented heaters send the byproducts (carbon monoxide, nitrogen oxides, even radon) right into the indoor air, but I wonder if a heater like this, which is vented to release the gases to the outside is safe to use. It sure does make our place toasty.....And I have spent ALL my money on various space heaters, which just aren't cutting it.

What do you guys think? Safe? Not? I just never even knew these types of heaters existed and I know nothing about whether they vent the bad stuff out effectively...

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

It would freak me out, but if the gas guy said it was safe, it probably is. I think you can check the draw by lighting a piece of paper and then extinguishing it and holding the smoky paper underneath the vent and see what happens with the smoke.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

That said, I spent a very cold winter once because I refused to use the gas "furnace" -- this ancient contraption that was in the floor with a grate on top of it and presumably vented out underneath the building.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

If the gas tech says it's safe, I would trust it. I would just make sure your CO detector is always functional.

Once the other tenants in the house start using heat, your attic may stay warmer and you may not need to use it as much.


----------

